# Daytona Beach Slot Car Show !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*thanks Bear *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*thanks Bear *


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I so wish I could be there! Have a GREAT show Dennis!!!

Tom


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only 1 more week to the show.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*discount at one of the vendors*

if you are going to the daytona beach slot car show stop by and say hi to bobbys hobbys and mention my name wheelz63 if you spend 100.00 he will give you 10.00 off. remember just say wheelz63 from hobbytalk thats all you have to say.

Richard


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Daytona Beach
Slot Car Collectors Show!
Saturday July 6, 2013
10:00 am-2:00 pm
inside the air-conditioned 
Sunshine Park Mall
2400 S. Ridgewood Ave.
South Daytona, Florida 32119

Same day as NASCAR Coke Zero 400!
Come to the Slot Car Show, Stay for the NASCAR Race!

1/32 scale track & HO dragstrip & 4 Lane Road course
tracks will be available for free use, bring your cars

Admission $2.00 – 8 ft. dealer tables, $30.00 day of show
For details, please contact Mike: 386.248.1868
Or email: [email protected]


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just one more day to the show!


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

I plan on attending. I also invited about a dozens friends.


----------

